# B-Stinger or AEP offset mount



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Is one that much better than the other? My local shop has the AEP in stock, and I could easily order the B-Stinger. I'm kind of an instant gratification kind of guy so I'm leaning towards getting the one that is available right now, but am curious if the Stinger bracket is enough better to wait for it. 

I'm sure this thread will get interesting, just looking for honest opinions.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

The B-Stinger ones are awful hard to get...One of my shooting partners has been waiting since before X-mas...


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

psargeant said:


> The B-Stinger ones are awful hard to get...One of my shooting partners has been waiting since before X-mas...


That may make my decision even easier


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

FWIW, Blair and Jeff were recommending the AEP setup before they had their new offset mount. I'm using the AEP setup on two bows with b-stinger back bars and have no complaints.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

JayMc said:


> FWIW, Blair and Jeff were recommending the AEP setup before they had their new offset mount. I'm using the AEP setup on two bows with b-stinger back bars and have no complaints.


Good info to know. Again making my decision easier


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> The B-Stinger ones are awful hard to get...One of my shooting partners has been waiting since before X-mas...


That's because they just became readily available....after X Mas...actually after the first of the year. 

A shipment went out after New Years then another batch. The anodizer was holding things up....but he doesn't have the contract anymore :wink:

I have the B-Stinger mount....and have used the AEP mount. Actually had one to use prior to getting this one. Yes Blair and Jeff suggested the AEP mount prior to the new mount. But that doesn't mean it holds a candle to the new mount....because it doesn't :wink:

The AEP will work....but it isn't as sturdy and well built as the Stinger mount. I have had AEP mounts come apart on me before. 

Its pretty much like comparing an ACC to an X10 for shooting FITA. The ACC will work but there are better choices out there. 

Call Lancaster and see if they are in stock. They will probably have more on hand then B-Stinger anyway and are faster.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's because they just became readily available....after X Mas...actually after the first of the year.
> 
> A shipment went out after New Years then another batch. The anodizer was holding things up....but he doesn't have the contract anymore :wink:
> 
> ...


My shooting partner is still waiting on hers as of last night...you saw a pic of her bow without it earlier today...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> My shooting partner is still waiting on hers as of last night...you saw a pic of her bow without it earlier today...


I waited on mine for a while... All that was needed was a quick reminding phone call and BAM 4 days later on the porch


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Just called Lancaster, they do not have them and could not tell me when they would


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm using the AEP I had to modify it a little bit. At first it would come loose every 20-30 shots. I put some longer screws in it, and some thin washers now it doesn't move.
I like the AEP riser mount design so I can keep the bar down low, and out of the way.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> I waited on mine for a while... All that was needed was a quick reminding phone call and BAM 4 days later on the porch



I would hate to have to remind a business that I ordered something from them. I hope they offer(ed) you and psargeant's shooting partner something for the trouble.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I would hate to have to remind a business that I ordered something from them. I hope they offer(ed) you and psargeant's shooting partner something for the trouble.


Mine was on more of a verbal agreement about 2 months before they were released... Not to mention its only a few people there and it's easy for them to get overwhelmed.... Remember they are just people too


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> My shooting partner is still waiting on hers as of last night...you saw a pic of her bow without it earlier today...


Call them then.....I have mine....Brad, Vince, Randy, Shane, Matty have there's....as well as a 100 other people or so that bought them at LAS.

Did she pay for one already?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Call them then.....I have mine....Brad, Vince, Randy, Shane, Matty have there's....as well as a 100 other people or so that bought them at LAS.
> 
> Did she pay for one already?


Don't have a dog in this fight, but are you sure they were available at LAS - Shane had one he let me hold for a minute, but that was the only one I saw.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Call them then.....I have mine....Brad, Vince, Randy, Shane, Matty have there's....as well as a 100 other people or so that bought them at LAS.
> 
> Did she pay for one already?


Yup...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't have a dog in this fight, but are you sure they were available at LAS - Shane had one he let me hold for a minute, but that was the only one I saw.


Shane, myself and Brad got ours before LAS.....but they were shipping.....

Vince and Matty bought theirs at LAS on Fri.....I know a good # of people bought them at LAS on Fri and Sat. They were down to ONE they were using for a demo around when the last Sat line started.



psargeant said:


> Yup...


Call them then or send GP a PM


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

The B-Stinger mount is well worth the wait. Don't waste your money or time with any other mount. While I believe some of the others are good, the B-Stinger mount is the most sturdy/solid mount of the bunch. 

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Where can I see a pic of this offset? Thanks.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*off set mount*

I got tired of waiting for my Stinger off set mount and cancelled my order. I called Lancaster at the suggestion of someone and they will have them in at the end of Feb. Plan on getting one from them.


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i would go with the b stinger one even if u have to wait for it. It is rock solid and easily adjustable.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Exactly!! This mount is THE best v-bar mount I have ever used...period!! I can pick the bow up with the end of the v-bar and shake it and it feels just like the v-bar is a part of the actual riser!! I have never had another mount do this before!! They really are worth any wait you encounter! And like it has been said before, B-Stinger is a small company and these mounts are brand new to the line. Wait if you have to! You will be glad you did. 



Moparmatty said:


> The B-Stinger mount is well worth the wait. Don't waste your money or time with any other mount. While I believe some of the others are good, the B-Stinger mount is the most sturdy/solid mount of the bunch.
> 
> :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's because they just became readily available....after X Mas...actually after the first of the year.
> 
> A shipment went out after New Years then another batch. The anodizer was holding things up....but he doesn't have the contract anymore :wink:
> 
> ...


I have never had the AEP mount come apart? did you tighten it down? I believe that AEP, makes one of the best mounts on the planet , because its so universal and can be adjusted anyway that suits your needs! I prefer to be able to have my side rod mounted low and out of the way. What if you don't have a back mounting hole on your riser? then with the B stinger mount your stuck to puting it on the front of the riser. There is no other option.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

viperarcher said:


> I have never had the AEP mount come apart? did you tighten it down? I believe that AEP, makes one of the best mounts on the planet , because its so universal and can be adjusted anyway that suits your needs! I prefer to be able to have my side rod mounted low and out of the way. What if you don't have a back mounting hole on your riser? then with the B stinger mount your stuck to puting it on the front of the riser. There is no other option.


I have never had an AEP come apart either, but I will say that it is not as sturdy as the b-stinger mount. I had to buy new hardware for my AEP mount so that it would support the weight on my b stinger other wise it would come loose after 20-30 shots. But now it stays still, but it's still not 100% rock solid. I can move it by hand if I try hard enough.
But like you I like the positioning of the AEP, and will likely keep mine even after the b-stinger mount becomes readily available. I like having my side bar mounted low on the riser opposed to up by the grip


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Sally's mount is on backorder as of this week. Just got the sticks for her last night. Ken


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

I have b stinger mounts and love them. Dont ge tthe doinker one! They loosen up alot!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

viperarcher said:


> I have never had the AEP mount come apart? did you tighten it down? I believe that AEP, makes one of the best mounts on the planet , because its so universal and can be adjusted anyway that suits your needs! I prefer to be able to have my side rod mounted low and out of the way. What if you don't have a back mounting hole on your riser? then with the B stinger mount your stuck to puting it on the front of the riser. There is no other option.


Did I tighten it down? Are you serious? No I didn't tighten it down....I just had it flopping all over the place :zip:

Yes the mount works and is ok....but it isn't as solid as the B-Stinger mount. PERIOD. 

As for mount locations....I have shot mounts "low" on the riser....on the front and on the back. You can get a bow to balance out with any location. I have mine mounted off the back....and with the weight I have on here now on my PE low wouldn't work right for me....that's were I had it first. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

FoggDogg said:


> Where can I see a pic of this offset? Thanks.


There are a couple threads in this section with them posted of mine and GRIVs. 

If you look in the review thread I started in Gen Pop there are pics of it in the last couple pages.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Did I tighten it down? Are you serious? No I didn't tighten it down....I just had it flopping all over the place :zip:
> 
> Yes the mount works and is ok....but it isn't as solid as the B-Stinger mount. PERIOD.
> 
> As for mount locations....I have shot mounts "low" on the riser....on the front and on the back. You can get a bow to balance out with any location. I have mine mounted off the back....and with the weight I have on here now on my PE low wouldn't work right for me....that's were I had it first. :wink:


Thats my point, the AEP is more adjustable, and you can put it anywere on the riser of your bow that best suits your needs. The B stinger mount is very good mount and solid, but does not have the options like the AEP mount does. Thats all I am saying!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes you can mount it on the side easier or better....but 95% of the people aren't gonna thing about or want to mount it on the side of the riser....that is the ONLY thing the AEP mount can do well the new mount can't. 

The AEP mount isn't more adjustable..

Either way even if your someone that likes to use the side rod attached to the side of the riser....there is more then one location to mount your side rod and give you the feel that will work for you and your setup....you just have to play with things...


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes you can mount it on the side easier or better....but 95% of the people aren't gonna thing about or want to mount it on the side of the riser....that is the ONLY thing the AEP mount can do well the new mount can't.
> 
> The AEP mount isn't more adjustable..
> 
> Either way even if your someone that likes to use the side rod attached to the side of the riser....there is more then one location to mount your side rod and give you the feel that will work for you and your setup....you just have to play with things...


Its all up to the consumer!, The more education, and information provided, the more knowledgable the customer is and can make the best purchase , based on all the information provided that best service his or her needs. In this tough economical times, and cost of everything, Most archers can not afford to buy and experiment with different Stabilizers and Mounts and weights. So the more information that is provided the easier it is for them to make a purchase that is right for them.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Like I said guys, I'm kind of a want it now person. So, I now have an AEP mount on the side my 737. I have not shot it yet, but seems pretty solid to me. For 35.00 and no wait of shipping costs to worry about seemed like a good purchase.


----------



## jwoods (Dec 3, 2002)

jre4192 said:


> Like I said guys, I'm kind of a want it now person. So, I now have an AEP mount on the side my 737. I have not shot it yet, but seems pretty solid to me. For 35.00 and no wait of shipping costs to worry about seemed like a good purchase.



There's one in the stabilizer classifieds right now.


----------

